

Ask HN: Looking for a web app posted on HN I saw a while back - machilin

Just a few weeks ago, I saw a web app posted on HN that uses a url to find the first image on google image and show it to you. e.g http://website.com/iphone would show you an image of an iphone. I vaguely remember the title as "say it in words" or something similar, but I had little luck finding it. Can anyone point me to this gem again? Thank you.
======
outericky
This one? <http://mebe.co/>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5618523>

~~~
machilin
Fantastic, just what I was looking for. Thank you.

